# My 3.0 is a real Dog, Help.



## boozer (Oct 15, 2005)

Ok ive tried about everything, on my 1988 4x4 pickup. This thing misses and carries on, and doesn't have any power whatsoever. Its been like this since I bought it last year, i dont drive it much because of this. 
So far, New cap, rotor, plugs, wires, coil, air filter, Heres somethings i noticed, the AVI is rusted apart, (can it be bypassed) Theres a doo-hickey, that plugs into the coil that about 2" x 1.5" and has cooling fins on it, the bottom plate of it is rusted heavy, I dont even know what it is, to order it. 
It smells like its running rich, but the plugs looked good, Compression on 1,3,5 is 115lbs, 2, 4 6 is 78 to 90lbs,


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

when i fitted the VG into my datsun i had loads of issues getting it running, they where down to afm and fuel pressure comeing from the tank,

Have you ran a diagnostic on the car? see if it shows anything up?


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

if youy need details on doing a self diagnostice let me know i can scan them in for you


----------



## boozer (Oct 15, 2005)

How does it do the self diagnostic? when i turn the key on sometime it chimes 8 times, and sometimes 9. Where does the scanner plug in, were going to try that on monday, but haven't located the connection yet.


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

hi mate

you don;t need any equipment other than a screw driver to do a diagnostic on a VG30E, pm me you email address and i'll send you the pdf of the engine management system, It's about 4mg zipped,
It has all the info you should need (it is from a 300zx but i have found its the same on all vg30E engines)


----------

